# ... Really?



## nomofica (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't believe this was actually said to me today, coming from somebody with seemingly 0 education in medicine/pharmacology...:wacko:




> Also, what sort of experience, knowledge, qualifications or sources backing up your claim that enough opiates to compromise a gag reflex is treading 'on the grounds of an overdose'.
> 
> Come on man don't answer questions if you have no idea


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 25, 2010)

Taking sufficient opiates to suppress respiration, render one unconscious, and compromise the gag reflex generally qualifies as an overdose in my book.  I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to take enough to tranquilize a small elephant.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 25, 2010)

It doesn't necessarily have to be an "overdose" as even a very small amount or a regular dose can bring about those symptoms if the person is hypersensitive.  Also, people can become hypersensitive with no prior history depending on current illness and other medications.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 25, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be an "overdose" as even a very small amount or a regular dose can bring about those symptoms if the person is hypersensitive.  Also, people can become hypersensitive with no prior history depending on current illness and other medications.



Fair enough, but wouldn't that qualify as an "overdose" as to them? Admittedly, it's not using the term with clinical precision, but it is taking enough to produce an undesirable result.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 25, 2010)

The way I understand it is the amount you take to get the desired effect is a "dose" and any amount you take to get more than the desired effect and cause harm is an "overdose"... I'm sure there isn't a lot of clinical precision behind that.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 25, 2010)

You can take the minimum dose and still get a hypersensitive reaction.  You may have taken the same dose at another time and may not have had any hypersensitivity.  

You can also take the same medicine you have taken previously without any problems but yet one day you could end up with Stevens-Johnson Syndrome or even TEN.


----------

